
Live Texturing of Augmented Reality Characters from Colored Drawings - evo_9
http://www.disneyresearch.com/publication/live-texturing-of-augmented-reality-characters/
======
devindotcom
In case you want to try a slightly less fancy version of this Crayola has one
available called "Color Alive." No procedural filling or live scribbling, but
it's the same idea, and kids will probably have fun with it.

[http://www.crayola.com/splash/promos/ColorAliveDragon](http://www.crayola.com/splash/promos/ColorAliveDragon)

~~~
kitcar
Also see Creativas -
[http://www.theCreativas.com](http://www.theCreativas.com) /
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv51Fxr68ic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv51Fxr68ic)
. (Disclosure: I worked on this)

